# Lea Seydoux - 'James Bond - Spectre' Stills (x14) Update 3



## dianelized20 (23 Juli 2015)

​


----------



## Rolli (23 Juli 2015)

*AW: Lea Seydoux - 'James Bond - Spectre' Stills (x2)*

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Michel-Ismael (24 Juli 2015)

*AW: Lea Seydoux - 'James Bond - Spectre' Stills (x2)*

Sehr schöne Frau !


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2015)

*AW: Lea Seydoux - 'James Bond - Spectre' Stills (x2)*

Wirklich eine sehr schöne Frau.


----------



## wolf83 (24 Juli 2015)

*AW: Lea Seydoux - 'James Bond - Spectre' Stills (x2)*

Ja das stimmt eine sehr schöne Frau :thx:


----------



## Hehnii (24 Juli 2015)

*AW: Lea Seydoux - 'James Bond - Spectre' Stills (x2)*

Da freue ich mich ja schon richtig auf den Film. 

:thx:


----------



## hhellboy (25 Juli 2015)

*AW: Lea Seydoux - 'James Bond - Spectre' Stills (x2)*

Naja, ich freue mich mehr auf Christoph Waltz als auf sie in dem Film


----------



## BlueLynne (1 Aug. 2015)

*AW: Lea Seydoux - 'James Bond - Spectre' Stills (x2)*

10 x adds with Daniel Craig, Stephanie Sigman


----------



## Rolli (1 Aug. 2015)

*AW: Lea Seydoux - 'James Bond - Spectre' Stills (x2)*

:thx: dir fürs Update


----------



## debmaria (15 Aug. 2015)

*AW: Lea Seydoux - 'James Bond - Spectre' Stills (x12) Update*

I ♥ these pics ! Lea is so glam' !


----------



## ghdayspc (22 Aug. 2015)

*AW: Lea Seydoux - 'James Bond - Spectre' Stills (x12) Update*

thanks for the pix


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Aug. 2015)

*AW: Lea Seydoux - 'James Bond - Spectre' Stills (x12) Update*

Update x1



​


----------



## Xar (31 Aug. 2015)

*AW: Lea Seydoux - 'James Bond - Spectre' Stills (x13) Update 2*

Damn, now I gotta see this movie! Thanks for the pix!!!


----------



## Angus MacGyver (4 Sep. 2015)

*AW: Lea Seydoux - 'James Bond - Spectre' Stills (x13) Update 2*

Coole Sache!


----------



## bowie (27 Sep. 2015)

*AW: Lea Seydoux - 'James Bond - Spectre' Stills (x13) Update 2*

Can't wait to see this movie, I guess Léa will have a lot of visibility after this. Thanks for all the pics!


----------



## canil (21 Nov. 2015)

*update: Lea Seydoux - 'James Bond - Spectre' Stills x1*




 ​


----------

